# Space saver bags in carry-on luggage?



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

So, dd and I will be flying back and forth for doctor visits quite a bit over the next couple of years. I'm trying to figure out the easiest and cheapest way to carry our things. I hate that the airlines charge to check a bag now and have always preferred to keep my things in a carry on anyway so I know where they are. Do you think I could put our clothes in a space saver bag, seal it, and then put it in my carry on without it being opened at security? We don't carry too much but every little bit of room might help. I figure the building we stay in will have a vacuum cleaner somewhere we could use to seal it back.

What do you think?


----------



## mommathea (May 27, 2009)

hillbillygal said:


> So, dd and I will be flying back and forth for doctor visits quite a bit over the next couple of years. I'm trying to figure out the easiest and cheapest way to carry our things. I hate that the airlines charge to check a bag now and have always preferred to keep my things in a carry on anyway so I know where they are. Do you think I could put our clothes in a space saver bag, seal it, and then put it in my carry on without it being opened at security? We don't carry too much but every little bit of room might help. I figure the building we stay in will have a vacuum cleaner somewhere we could use to seal it back.
> 
> What do you think?


I don't know if they will open the vacuum bags for security checks.

but they have travel spacesaver bags that you roll up to push all of the air out of them, in case you are not able to use a vacuum.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

When my son was in the Marine Corps and travelling a lot we used Spacesaver bags all the time. 
The Xray machines can see what's there so if nothing suspect is wrapped in the clothes there shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Wildwood Flower (Aug 26, 2006)

I used to travel a whole lot for my business. I think your idea is good, but what I learned pretty fast is: TRAVEL LIGHT. One pair of shoes, very light pants or skirts (thin), and just enough underwear. Toiletries have to be in less than 4 oz bottles....there again, get down to the minimum. You don't need to take the entire bathroom! lol

You'd be surprised how little it takes and that you can really look good at the same time. 

Good luck to the both of you! ...SANDY


----------



## mothernature (Aug 22, 2010)

I learned years ago that most airlines allow women to carry their purse (of course), and men can carry a briefcase besides their carry-on. DH's briefcase became just that, it held his 'briefs' and other personal items that we did not pack in the carry-ons. I found a huge (ugly) purse at a garage sale and was amazed at what I could stuff in it!!:shocked:


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Ship your clothes via the mail to your destination so that they are there waiting for you.
No worries and not that expensive when compared to airline costs.
Or you could maybe rent a storage unit for the duration and ship the clothes etc.. back when you are finished.


----------



## Grandmotherbear (May 15, 2002)

www.onederwear.com


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

I would not pack too much that way--if the compacted clothes are dense enough to make it hard to see they will open them. Then what? I would send things USPS, it's cheaper than paying for baggage.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

Travel Southwest. See if whatever airline you use has a reduced cost for medical care. Have you looked for places that will help/pay for flights for medical care? 

DH and I were able to get a hotel room on Michigan Avenue for $50. Room cost normally is around $400. We've also flown for free for medical care. It's easier for children but there are programs for adults too.


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

Joshie said:


> Travel Southwest. See if whatever airline you use has a reduced cost for medical care. Have you looked for places that will help/pay for flights for medical care?
> 
> DH and I were able to get a hotel room on Michigan Avenue for $50. Room cost normally is around $400. We've also flown for free for medical care. It's easier for children but there are programs for adults too.


The hospital flies us back and forth at no cost to us. Last time, we flew Delta and the charge for one bag was $25. Dh was driving down to meet us here so we didn't have to carry much. I have been amazed at how little we've needed since we've been here as far as clothes go. The housing buildings provide laundry facilities for free so as long as we have a few days worth we're good.

I may just be overthinking things. DD does get a carryon since she is a paid seated customer too. Surely between two carryons and two personal items, we can carry everything.

Thank you all for the replies!


----------

